# Selective food aggression??



## Kristabelle (May 25, 2014)

We've had our Komondor for about a month now. When we initially got him, our house dog (neutered male beagle/corgi mix) was a..well..he was a complete butthole to him. He went from being the sweetest, most laidback dog to a territorial menace. Our Kom took it all in stride though, as though he knew he coule annihilate the little guy if he really wanted to. After a week or so, it all settled down and they are now best buddies.

Around the time we got him, a female stray started hanging around. She looks to be crossed with either a border collie or an australian shepherd. She looks to be a few years old and is intact. I'm a softie so I started feeding her immediately and she's adopted us. She came around the same time as the Kom and as far as he knows, she's supposed to be part of the "flock", but he is extremely territorial with her. We have to feed them across the yard, where they can't see each other, or he will attempt to chase her off. He's jumped her twice and we have intervened. Thankfully it hasn't happened for awhile. The odd part is that he lets our little dog snack out of his bowl while he eats and basically worships him. They cry for each other when they don't see each other. It's a very odd combination.

He's getting more tolerant of her and they play together but occassionally he will be a brute. We try to give them equal attention and he knows that above all, we are alpha to him. He's very respectful of us. 

Could it be because she is intact? Or because she is very submissive by nature? She's very loving but nervous and seems to have been abused in the past. We are having her spayed soon. Our little dog was yippy with her at first too but he's okay now.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your beagle/corgi came with the house. His smell was all over it and the komondor knew that he was entering the beagle&#8217;s territory. Add to that the fact that most dogs are on their best behavior the first couple of weeks they are in a new home. By the time the new dog settled in, he was already cool with the first dog. The komondor knows that the female does not belong at the farm. I&#8217;m assuming that the komondor was there first and the female&#8217;s scent was not in your house or anywhere on the farm. He knows she is not a part of the flock.

First, I would contact the local dog pound and HS to see if anyone has reported missing a dog of her description. I&#8217;d then put an ad in the paper for her. &#8220;Found, female dog, about 40 pounds&#8221;. Putting an ad in the paper covers you in case someone accuses you of stealing her. I&#8217;d let it run two or three weeks.

I&#8217;d lock the kom in the barn for a couple of hours when he is tired and going to sleep anyway. Put the collie in the house, bring her into every room. If she is too nervous, bring her in for a few minutes at a time while teaching her &#8220;in&#8221; and &#8220;out&#8221; or &#8220;house&#8221; and &#8220;out&#8221;. Put her out and bring the kom in. He will go crazy sniffing everywhere and finding her scent. Repeat this for a few days. Even if you don&#8217;t let the big dog in the house, he&#8217;ll get the idea that she belongs.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

She may not have been abused. Collies are often submissive and sensitive, some are very submissive. Yelling at them breaks their heart.


----------



## Kristabelle (May 25, 2014)

I check papers and CL every day but will do that. Our area is a hot spot for drop offs though. That's usually how we acquired farm mutts growing up! 

I really hope it is just her nature and she hasn't had a rough past. She's such a sweet girl with the prettiest golden brown eyes! Such a beautiful little lady. We will try those tips and see if it settles him down!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Maura said:


> She may not have been abused. Collies are often submissive and sensitive, some are very submissive. *Yelling at them breaks their heart.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I learned really fast that if I raised my voice at our Aussie during training sessions that I might as well quit for the day because she wasn't going to do anything except pout.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My daughter has to introduce dogs to her Pyr or she (the Pyr) will kill them if they come onto the property.

So yes, a *PROPER* introduction to your Kom is in order! 

Mon


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

I tie my two lgds until they finish eating and remove their bowls as they are even protective of them. Had a few nasty fights. This stopped it.


----------

